# ICD9 Code for "Hot Flashes"



## Orthocoderpgu

I can't find a code for "Hot Flashes" which I can't beleive. What code do you use for this? Thank you !!


----------



## rryder1963

*Depends on what type...*

I use 782.62 unless the pt is female and is having menopausal hot flashes then it's 627.2


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

I completely agree


----------



## Orthocoderpgu

Thank you guys so much, you have saved my life today !!!


----------



## LOVETAMBRA

I believe I would use 780.8 Generalized Hyperhidrosis- definition is exessive sweating, general or localized.   782.62 is flushing, excessive blushing.  maybe use both codes.


----------



## MichelleRene

*Hot flashes*

I've always used 782.62 and never had an issue. Hope this helps!


----------



## preserene

The hot flush is universally recognized by women (during perimenopausal) and the medical profession as the most characteric.
Men do not experience climacteric hot flushes, but following the uncommon situation of testicular failure or bilateral orchiectomy, severe hot flushes and sweats may occur in men which have similar subjective features and associated with physiological changes.
Flushing can occur in other conditions like Carsinoid Syndrome, Pheochromocytoma, Thyroid disease and Dumping syndrome.
Hope this helps to assign the appropriate code for your scenario.


----------



## SWILSON

*Hot flashes -review of systems*

I agree with the replies, but this most often comes up under review of systems.  My doc would like to know what system would this be considered in Review of Systems?


----------



## talitha82

I may be wrong, but wouldn't it be under the Integumentary System?


----------

